# Peat Moss



## Krishs Bettas (20 Aug 2009)

Can I use it to lower the kh and gh?
is it safe for CRS?


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Aug 2009)

yes & yes.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Aug 2009)

This is not a very good idea simply because there's a better way of lowering GH/KH. Why not just use an RO filter? That way you have full control.

The other issue is whether you're lowering the KH/GH for the benefit of the fish or of the plants? The vast majority of plants don't care about KH/GH.

Cheers,


----------



## Krishs Bettas (21 Aug 2009)

I needed to lower the kh and gh for my crystal red shrimp.


----------

